# Atp



## MuDu (Jul 23, 2006)

I have a few military watches; some '70s British Hamiltons, a Cyma WWW and a US Sandy and a nice '82 US Hamilton THAT MY DARLING WIFE WASHED IN MY JEANS AND KNACKERED.........um, anyway I have a Cortebert ATP and wanted to know if any of you knew much about ATPs.

I know that ATP watches predated WWW issues but the thing that fascinates me is that they seem to fairly similar in appearance (faces) they look to be civilian pieces with relatively rough military markings (compared to WWW) engraved on them. Any info?

Eric


----------



## psychlist (Feb 28, 2005)

I'm no expert, but believe the ATPs were produced by several manufacturers at the beginning of WW2. They had 15 jewel movemnts, mostly white dials and fixed lugs and were small by today's standards (I think 33mm was about the largest). They were designed to be reasonably cheap and cheerful. Ziggy records that they were destroyed at the end of the War in their thousands to prevenrt cheap watches flooding the market.

I believe the WWWs were serious military watches, made to strict standards later in the War. They had black dials and were made by 12 (maybe 13) makers with either steel or plated cases around 34 to 37mm in size, so larger than ATPs. They were designed to be tough and accurate.

My pics of fairly typical examples of both -

Unitas, Cortebert and Enicar ATPs - the Enicar is on a Bonklip strap, common on mil watches-





































The Smiths is the odd man out as it isn't a WWW -


----------

